# Third hand...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Whenever I need the end of a board held I use my scissor jack I found during the closing of a drug store. Do not know what it was used for. Works great and doesn't ask dumb questions or joke when I'm trying to fit a joint.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Gotta love help that doesn't talk back. I have a vise just like the one in your pic. It's awesome.


----------



## DanielS (Feb 4, 2013)

Good idea. They usually have a base and flat top. I use them at work whe aligning parts while building prototypes. They are very handy. when I was in college we would put hot plates or cold baths on them to raise them up to a reaction flask that was suspended by a rack. They're called lab jacks.


----------

